# Terrible Eater!



## JakeLoft (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi, I was hoping for a bit of advise;
I have a 1 year old fussy eater, who will scoff food if another dog is about, but on her own she will rarely touch it. 
She had a tooth taken out in December and since then it’s been an issue
She has a raw diet which started off well but has since dropped off
The main issue is she has lost about 1.5kg in weight, she’s now at 18.6kg and is looking skinny
She hasn’t lost her energy or bark and still loves being out and about 
Previously had a male Viz who was huge for age and now seems like we’ve gone the other way. 
Any help or advise would be hugely appreciated!


----------

